# New Here and TTC#2!!!



## bpberger

Hey everyone! I'm Brianna! I am 25 years old and TTC #2. We have being trying since March. I have 1 daughter who was born August of 2016. After I had her I went on the Depo Provera shot and absolutely hated it. I did 2 rounds of the shot then chose to go off of it. We knew that we wanted our first 2 close together anyways so instead of going in at the end of February for my next shot we decided to started trying. Since then I have been tracking BBT and CM/CP and everything in between. Praying for a BFP soon!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! I hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Brianna

Welcome to BabyandBump.

Good luck for your BFP soon <3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and good luck getting your BFP <3


----------

